# Bow Hunting Gear for next season



## Groganite (Nov 14, 2012)

With xmas coming up, and well who the hell needs a good excuse to go to sportsmans anyways? Just curious what goodies some of you guys have your eye on for next season....

I usually hike and backpack a lot but this year I think I might take it a lil easy and camp near the truck...and with that in mind Im probably going to buy this 



 for after those long hikes lol seriously why the eff not.


----------



## polarbear (Aug 1, 2011)

That is so white trash... I'm getting one. It's camo'd up so you could even use it as a ground blind, right? What if you take off your swim trunks and shoot your bow... is that called skinny flipping?


----------



## Groganite (Nov 14, 2012)

lol This IS my new ground blind.. im even going to get a camo snorkle and goggles with the parascope attachment. you know it wouldnt be half bad for rifle hunting either, its its own gun rest and could you imagine what this would do for duck hunting?! Colder the day the better!


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

i might pick me up a new badland back pack.ether the 2200 or 2800


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

That would look and work great on the deck at the cabin.
My wife loves hot tubs, she would be "all in" for it.......
I could put a salt lick 35-40 yards away for hunting season. :mrgreen:


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

Bow hunting gear? That must be something that people who actually have money pick up.


----------



## nateysmith (May 13, 2013)

I will probably be getting the badlands mirage tent and cinder sleeping bag. Maybe some other things as well. Definitely love their warranty. Their clutch pack did awesome this year.


----------



## nelsonccc (Jul 8, 2014)

I'm looking at a new site. Leaning towards the new Apex Covert. Though I'm also thinking of a hybrid with 2 pins, one fixed, and one adjustable. Running out of time to decide before santa comes.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

I also might be picking up a new spotting scope.


----------



## brendo (Sep 10, 2013)

Im getting some KUIU Attack pants for christmas. and ill be hunting for some good deals to finish out a layering system I have my bottom half covered now just looking for the top half stuff. I also would like to get a good day pack. I have a good backpacking bag I just dont always need that much room. I need to add one more pin to my sight its a little more complicated since it is a spott hogg. I will also be getting my bow tuned soon and start shooting a ton so I can really get comfortable with my bow.


----------



## Groganite (Nov 14, 2012)

A new pack and scope would be pretty sweet. Somehow I feel my current gear just isnt going to cut it this year...Der Elch Bereich 5000 German spotting scope and Mountain Topper Himalayan pack could def use an upgrade...

Honestly I've had my eye on a spankin' new Bear bow. Not sure what model yet, I still have to go shoot em all first. I'll probably go something on the cheaper end like the Attitude, so I can beat the crap out of it. That way if my arrow misses I could just throw my bow out of the treestand and hope for a death blow. Another sweet little morsel is the new Gotenna that is supposed to be released soon. the ability to text and share current gps locations on a digital map ect. without cell service for miles to your buddies phone. Gotenna is a bit pricey compared to a walkie talkie a local topo map and two buddies with a plan. There is hope though, apparently there is a new app that does the same thing basically using your existing smart phone. Its called Firechat. Not sure if it is available for android yet and I'm sure there is a few bugs since it just came out but definitely something to think about...


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

I have really geared up!
Bought 3 elk reed's and some high quality elk bags today.

I have 30 broad heads new in packages never opened...

2 dozen arrows that have never been shot.

Both boys have new bows less than a year old.

Studying Wyoming elk like a mad man with applications dew next month,
Even making a trip to Wyo next week scouting the unit I'm throwing max
points at, going special permit ($1,071.00)

Gives me a 50/50 shot at a 61 day elk hunt east of Flaming Gorge, Wyo side.


----------

